# Your average snowfall?.



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

A good question that was asked me and I ask you.
Conway area 92.5"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

we had 31" since Oct 12th


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Unfortinitly, the weather forcast for my area is only 25" this season. So far we haven't seen anythign but a small amount of flurries.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/state.php3?c=US&s=&refer=

go here to see you areas averages, interesting info,, 47.9 here in ionia county Mi


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Dogbonz;338054 said:


> http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/state.php3?c=US&s=&refer=
> 
> go here to see you areas averages, interesting info,, 47.9 here in ionia county Mi


dumb question, how did you come to that total? what figures did you use?


----------

